# Anyone used any of these?



## edco76 (Dec 20, 2007)

I am getting together an order for what I hope will be my Valentine's Day Line. Please let me know if you have any experience with these or if you can suggest something else.

Strawberry Jam (I will give it a sexier name) w/strawberry seeds
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... uctID=1685

Cherry Vanilla
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... uctID=1714

Victorian Rose
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... uctID=3379

Exotic Coconut
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... uctID=6252

Very Sexy (for men)
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... uctID=3008


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 20, 2007)

I love WSP!!  But I haven't used them for EO's or FO's


----------



## edco76 (Dec 20, 2007)

I have bought tons from them. I get my boxes there. Their budget Buster scents are great buys sometimes and I love how they have user reviews for all their products. I have been super happy with the FO's from them


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 20, 2007)

I get over 1/2 my scents from them & am *trying* to get all my scents there (if all the other darned scent companies would quit tempting me!).

Very Sexy for him is great! I have not tried the others. Their strawberries & champagne is awesome for VDay!!!


----------



## edco76 (Dec 20, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I get over 1/2 my scents from them & am *trying* to get all my scents there (if all the other darned scent companies would quit tempting me!).
> 
> Very Sexy for him is great! I have not tried the others. Their strawberries & champagne is awesome for VDay!!!



Really? It was on my short list but I wasnt sure how to color it. And I already had the cherry and strawberry that were red.

hmmm. I wish I could sniff em both.


----------

